# 240mm oder 280mm Radiator?



## SkillingX (14. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will meinen Ryzen 7 3900X mit einer Corsair Hydro Wasserkühlung kühlen. Da ich ein weißes Case habe, möchte ich auch eine weißes Desgin der Kühlung, dass es auch bei Corsair gibt, jedoch nur in 240mm Radiator. Reicht dieser aus und ist ein großer Unterschied zu der 115i Rgb von Corsair von der Kühlung? Sonst würd ich einen anderen 280mm radiotor bei der weißen Variante einbauen...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Linl zu weiß:
https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...240-mm-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler/p/CW-9060041-WW


Link zu 280mm in schwarz:

https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...280 mm-CPU-Flüssigkeitskühler/p/CW-9060032-WW


----------



## Traylite (14. September 2019)

Hallo 
rein Rechnerisch sollte der 240er reichen.
Durchschnittlich rechnet man pro 120er Radiatoren platz ca. 100 Watt bei moderater Lärmentwicklung zum Abführen der wärme.
Also genug Spielraum für den 3900x mit seiner TDP von 105 Watt.
Allerdings ist mehr Fläche halt immer gut! Und da man nicht weiß wie deine Gehäusebelüftung so ist, finde ich, mehr ist immer vorzuziehen. 
Mehr Fläche = leiserer möglicher Betrieb = Sinn einer Wasserkühlung. Für mich Persönlich.
Ist, aber in diesem fall auch eine Designentscheidung.
Sollte mit dem 240 Radi kein Problem sein.

Grüße


----------



## Tra6zon (14. September 2019)

Der 240er reicht dicke 

Ich kühle meinen i7 7700k auch mit einem 240er mit Erfolg auf max. 62°C


----------



## sinchilla (14. September 2019)

Ich nutze die 115i RGB mit einem 3700x, im MODUS leise für Pumpe und Stillstand für Lüfter. Der 280er (39200) hat annähernd die Fläche einer 360er(43200), ein 240er(28800) ist schon ein gutes Stück kleiner. Es sollte aber auch damit möglich sein, nur eben lauter.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. September 2019)

ich würde 280er radi nehmen, da die 140er lüfter langsamer drehen und die kiste dann ruhiger wird.


----------

